# Pomp rigs



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I am looking at building my own pomp rigs, but I haven't seen any really good instructions. Does anyone have any recommendations or links to building good rigs?

If someone sells a great rig I would be interested in them.

Curious about line 10,12 lb... Do you guys prefer beads or plain...

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I am not a good one to answer this since I rarely fish for pompano, but here are some ideas. Since my son Alex just moved to Navarre, I bought him a surf rig from Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle. Got him a few rigs there too, double hook rigs with a 2 oz. pyramid sinker. You might copy that; they are easy to rig, but not too much cost to just buy them. Also, I use pompano jigs, but I really use them for Spanish and bonitos, but, hey, they must work for pompano too. If you wanted to make those, get a lead jig mold and accessories.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

It depends on what set up you are using. I like 15lb for my leaders because you will throw off alot of leads with 10 or 12


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a picture of a real good Pompano rig....

http://www.hopkins-carter.com/store/images/seastriker/pompanorig.jpg

Just put a 3 ounce pyrimid sinker at the end.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I really like the walmart 3 hook rigs with the yellow or red floats.The hooks really aren't that great as they only last a trip or two before they rust over butI usually swap them out for smaller circle hooks after the 2nd trip. Also the lines are tied perfect so that theynever twist up with the knots. There is a kid down in Palm Beach? that has some he ties and sell online. Looks like a good product and website but I've never bought any from him.

http://site.joshuasjigs.com/


----------

